# Marconi Coastcall II & Redifon Sealand 30 info sought.



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi all

I took a trip to the Newbury Radio Rally this morning and ended up with a couple of bits for my marine radio collection. 

First purchase was a Redifon Sealand 30 VHF radio, which came with an original 110/240V to 24V PSU. Working condition unknown as yet, but for a tenner it seemed reasonable either way! Had a quick look inside and looks ok, with all fuses intact and nothing obviously wrong such has burnt components etc. Strangely, no chip for CH16 though. 
Does anyone have anyone info, manual/schematics or thoughts on these?

Second purchase was a Marconi CoastCall II selective calling unit, which looks pretty good condition wise and again, nothing obviously wrong inside. Not sure of supply voltage, but would imagine 24V.
This one cost me all of £2 - not even the price of a pint!(Thumb)
Same again, would like to find some info on it, such as manual etc.

Thanks,
Jonathan
M0ZGB


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Just an update...
I took the Redifon power supply lid off today to have a look and inside the lid were a couple of labels stating that a previous radio ham owner had removed these back in 1992 from the Submarine HMS Otter just as she was being scrapped. 
Quite nice to be able to put a ship's name to the equipment.

Jonathan


----------

